# παραπούλια



## nickel (Dec 19, 2008)

Στις έξι δεκαετίες που έχω συγκεντρώσει επάνω μου δεν έχω σκύψει ούτε μια φορά πάνω από τα τελάρα των λαχανικών (σε αντίθεση π.χ. με τους δίσκους των τυριών ή των αλλαντικών). Δεν έχω πιάσει ποτέ μελιτζάνα να δω αν τρίζει ούτε λάχανο να εκτιμήσω τη φρεσκάδα του. Οπότε, μόνο στο πιάτο ξεχωρίζω το λάχανο από το κουνουπίδι, και όταν βρίσκομαι αντιμέτωπος με τη λέξη _παραπούλια_, τα έχω εντελώς χαμένα. Αλλά δεν είμαι μόνος μου, όπως φαίνεται, γιατί τα λεξικά και το διαδίκτυο με μπέρδεψαν αντί να με φωτίσουν.

Να μια ιστορία από μπλογκ:
«…Κατά τη διάρκεια των παιδικών μου χρόνων περνούσα κάθε Πάσχα στο χωριό του πατέρα μου. Εκεί, λοιπόν, ήταν έθιμο τα παιδιά να μαζεύουν λουλούδια από τους κήπους για να στολίζουν τον Επιτάφιο. Μια χρονιά είχε μεγάλη σημασία για μένα να μαζέψω τα περισσότερα και τα ομορφότερα λουλούδια. Βλέπεις, ήμουν σφόδρα ερωτευμένη με ένα αγόρι και ήθελα να το εντυπωσιάσω ξεπερνώντας όλα τ’ άλλα κορίτσια».
Ο γάτος αναστέναξε απηυδισμένος με την ανοησία μου –για κείνον ο έρωτας δεν είχε απολύτως καμία σημασία– αλλά δε με διέκοψε.
«Μάζεψα λοιπόν ένα τεράστιο μπουκέτο, το πήγα στην εκκλησία και περίμενα. Ποιο κουτορνίθι έφερε τα παραπούλια; είπε ξαφνικά ο νεωκόρος, καθώς χώριζε τα λουλούδια κατά είδος. Δεν είχα ιδέα τι ήταν τα παραπούλια, αλλά προτού προλάβω να ρωτήσω, ο έρωτάς μου σήκωσε το χέρι του, έστρεψε το δάχτυλό του προς το μέρος μου κι απάντησε: “Αυτή”. Με κοίταξαν όλοι κι έσκασαν στα γέλια. Τα παραπούλια ήταν τα κίτρινα άνθη της λαχανίδας, κι εγώ τα είχα μαζέψει για να στολίσουμε τον Επιτάφιο. Πες μου, λοιπόν, τώρα; Έχω άδικο να πιστεύω ότι το σύμβολο της προδοσίας είναι οι λαχανίδες;»​
Ένα το κρατούμενο: τα παραπούλια είναι τα κίτρινα άνθη της λαχανίδας (μη με ρωτήσετε τι είναι η λαχανίδα, αρκετό το άγχος μου με τα παραπούλια).

Κάποιοι πουλάνε «πράσινο μπρόκολο, 85-90 ημερών, με πολλά και μεγάλα παραπούλια» ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι διαφημίζουν «Μεγάλη ποικιλία υβριδίων πράσινου και μωβ μπρόκολου. Τα υβρίδιά μας παράγουν σφριγηλά φυτά με άριστη ποιότητα κεφαλής και πολλά παραπούλια». Ενώ αλλού το ερμηνεύουν «τα παραβλάσταρα στα λάχανα». Τρία τα κρατούμενα. Είμαι έτοιμος κι εγώ να αρχίσω τα ... υβρίδια.

Το ΛΚΝ δεν την ξέρει τη λέξη (θα την ψάχνουν ακόμα) ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ λέει: «1. κηπευτικό φυτό, λαχανικό. 2. το νέο βλαστάρι, η παραφυάδα, κυρίως αυτή που φυτρώνει μετά το κόψιμο του κύριου άνθους».

Να πάω παραπίσω. Ο Γεννάδιος, μαζί με τον Δρανδάκη, λένε ότι είναι ένα «μπαστάρδικο κουνουπίδι» και, σπανιότερα, «παραβλαστήματα του στελέχους μετά την αποκομιδή της κεφαλής του φυτού». Ο Δημητράκος και ο Σταματάκος δίνουν σαν ορισμό «το λαχανευόμενον φυτόν βράσκη η λαχανώδης η βοτρυίτις, η ασπαραγγοειδής», δηλαδή το μπρόκολο.

Έχασα το λογαριασμό με τα κρατούμενα, αλλά τι είναι το παραπούλι, για να του δώσω και μια μετάφραση, δεν βρήκα. (Όποιος ξέρει υπεύθυνα, να σηκώσει το χέρι του — και να το γράψει εδώ.)

Ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω για τα παραπούλια όταν ο συνονόματος ανέβασε ένα σημείωμα για την μπούρμπερη, συνοδευόμενο από τη παρακάτω φωτογραφία:







Γράφει, λοιπόν, εκεί: «Η καημένη η μπούρμπερη ανήκει σε μια ειδική κατηγορία λέξεων που δεν στέκονται πια μόνες τους αλλά εμφανίζονται στο λόγο μόνο σε στερεότυπες εκφράσεις και μόνο παρέα με άλλες». Να πω κι εγώ το ίδιο για τα παραπούλια, να ξεμπερδεύω;

*Καιρός σπέρνει τα λάχανα, καιρός τα παραπούλια.* (παλαιότερη εκδοχή)
*Καιρός φέρνει τα λάχανα, καιρός τα παραπούλια.* (νεότερη εκδοχή)

*All things come in time.* Είναι το ίδιο ή μήπως ούτε τον ιδιωματισμό δεν καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## curry (Dec 19, 2008)

Αυτό από διηγήσεις του μπαμπά και προσωπική δοκιμή: τα παραπούλια μοιάζουν με τα λάχανα αλλά δεν είναι λάχανα. Κυκλοφορούν και σε θηλυκό (παραπούλες). Είναι πολύ νόστιμα βρασμένα (με μπόλικο λαδάκι και λεμονάκι).
Ήταν πολύ δημοφιλές λαχανικό στις δύσκολες εποχές καθώς ήταν πιο φτηνό από τα υπόλοιπα. Μπορείς να βρεις παραπούλια και σήμερα, στις λαϊκές αγορές. Προσωπικά, έφαγα πρώτη φορά πριν από λίγα χρόνια και μου άρεσε πολύ περισσότερο από το λάχανο.
Νομίζω (με επιφύλαξη) ότι είναι συνώνυμο της λαχανίδας.
Δεν ήξερα ότι τα παραπούλια έχουν την έννοια του άνθους - ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη έννοια πλην αυτής που αναφέρω.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 19, 2008)

Νομίζω οτι είναι όπως τα λες. Δείτε και εδώ, από την διήγηση του Χρήστου Πλούμπη στον Σ. Κούλογλου: 

_[...]Να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα, εδώ στην Πανεπιστημίου και Θεμιστοκλέους ήταν ένα εστιατόριο "Σιντριβάνι". Ήταν από τα καλύτερα εστιατόρια. Περνούσα από εκεί πέρα και είχε μόνο λαχανίδες. Λαχανίδες είναι ένα χόρτο που τρώνε μόνο τα γαϊδούρια, τα βράζανε εκεί πέρα. Λέμε να πάρουμε να φάμε καμία λαχανίδα χωρίς λάδι. Λέω πόσο έχει το λάδι λέει 5 δισεκατομμύρια, φέρε μία κουταλιά και του δίνω 5 δισεκατομμύρια. Χαρακτηριστικό το αναφέρω τώρα αυτό.[...]_

Επίσης εδώ, η μαρτυρία της Έλλης Παπαδημητρίου για την πείνα στην Αθήνα της Κατοχής:

_[...]Δίπλα του ένα τενεκεδάκι από κονσέρβα. Aυτά τα τενεκεδάκια κείνη την εποχή ήτανε συνηθισμένο πράμα –είχαν αρχίσει οι λιποθυμίες– αργότερα κι εγώ θυμάμαι λιποθύμησα δυο φορές στο δρόμο γυρίζοντας από τη δουλειά στο σπίτι. Ήτανε τότε που για 45 μέρες τρώγαμε σκέτες λαχανίδες χωρίς λάδι και χωρίς ψωμί.[...]_





Αυτό πρέπει να είναι η λαχανίδα που όπως λέει εδώ , είναι το _collard green_.

Η παροιμία νομίζω οτι έχει την έννοια ότι υπάρχει η εποχή που καλοπερνάμε αλλά θα έρθει και αυτή που θα τα φέρνουμε δύσκολα.


----------



## curry (Dec 19, 2008)

Ναι ναι, ακριβώς! Ο πατέρας μου μας είχε πει ότι ήταν τροφή για τα γαϊδούρια και ότι στην Κατοχή πολλές φορές έτρωγαν μόνο παραπούλια, αφού δεν έπαιζε και τίποτα άλλο για φαγητό...


----------



## Elsa (Dec 19, 2008)

Να σας το τραγουδήσω κιόλας; 
(από το site των Γαρδικιωτών Ασπροποτάμου!)

_Γιάνναινα, Γιαννάκαινα, κοντο-Γιαννακάκαινα,
να μην πας για λάχανα, θα μας φέρεις βάσανα,
να μην πας για λαχανίδες, θα σου κόψουν τις κοτσίδες,
να μην πας και για πουρνάρια, θα σου κόψουν τα ποδάρια._

και από την ποιητική του συλλογή «Με λένε ήλιο» του Δραμινού λογοτέχνη Δημήτρη Μανθόπουλου, ένας στίχος από τον «πόλεμο των ζουζουνιών» που έχει μελοποιηθεί από τον Νότη Μαυρουδή:

_Στην χλωρή την φασουλιά
βρήκε ο χάροντας δουλειά.
Και σιμά στις λαχανίδες
γράφτηκαν χρυσές σελίδες,
τάχα για τιμή και δόξα._

(είναι να μην κολλήσω σε ένα θέμα...)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 22, 2008)

Για λαχανίδες ήξερα στο πλαίσιο κατοχικής δίαιτας, παρακατιανό λαχανικό. Για παραπούλια όμως ξέρω μόνιο τη δεύτερη σημασία του ΛΝΕΓ (το νέο βλαστάρι, η παραφυάδα). Μεταφορικά και στα μαλλιά ακόμη, για τις νέες τουφίτσες γύρω στο σβέρκο.


----------



## curry (Dec 23, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Αυτό πρέπει να είναι η λαχανίδα που όπως λέει εδώ , είναι το _collard green_.



Δεν ξέρω αν είχα φάει ακριβώς αυτό γιατί ήταν ολίγον ξεριζωμένο και βρασμένο το πτωχό λαχανικό... Θυμάμαι ότι ήταν κάπως πιο σφιχτό (τα φύλλα δηλαδή πιο κολλημένα μεταξύ τους, όχι τόσο "μαρουλέ"). Φανταστείτε ένα τεράστιο λαχανάκι Βρυξελλών!


----------



## claire (Jul 30, 2010)

μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγονται τα παραπούλια στα αγγλικά; 
όπως και η αλμύρα ή αρμύρα (χόρτο που φύεται κοντά στη θάλασσα); δεν έχω καταλάβει αν είναι το ίδιο με το αρμυρίκι.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 30, 2010)

claire said:


> όπως και η αλμύρα ή αρμύρα (χόρτο που φύεται κοντά στη θάλασσα); δεν έχω καταλάβει αν είναι το ίδιο με το αρμυρίκι.



Ας καθαρίσουμε πρώτα τα εύκολα: η αρμύρα είναι χόρτο, το αρμυρίκι δέντρο (απ' αυτά με το ψιλό φύλλωμα που φυτρώνουν στις παραλίες)


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Από τα εύκολα στα δύσκολα:

*αρμυρίκι* («μυρίκη») = tamarisk, salt cedar
*αρμύρα* = saltwort (γένος Salsola, ιταλικά Barba di Frate)

*παραπούλια*. Ολόκληρο το νήμα έγινε για να πούμε ότι δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς είναι. Cauliflower sprouts / edible leaves / side shoots; Αν ξέρεις τι ακριβώς είναι στα ελληνικά, ίσως το βρούμε και στα αγγλικά.


----------



## claire (Jul 30, 2010)

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο.

τα παραπούλια και στα μούτρα να με χτυπούσαν, δε θα ήξερα τι είναι. κάποιο χορταρικό απ' ό,τι διάβασα στο Διαδίκτυο. τι ακριβώς, θα σε γελάσω!

έχω και πιο δύσκολα: αμέ! τα τσιτσίραβλα Πηλίου, ας πούμε (αυτά τα έχω φάει κιόλας)! εδώ σε θέλω, μάστορα! σκέφτομαι να τα βάλω wild greens from Pelion.
κι από ψάρια:
χοβιοί, κουτσομούρες, στειράδια!

τις κουτσομούρες τις βρήκα στο ΙΑΤΕ striped mullet! 

σοφέ νίκε, τι θα κατεβάσει η κούτρα σου επί του προκειμένου;;;;
πείτε μου πού να ψάξω εγώ, για να μη σας παιδεύω. αυτό είναι το μεγάλο μου πρόβλημα, προφανώς ψάχνω σε λάθος μέρη ή ανεπαρκώς...

και πάλι ευχαριστώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2010)

Τσιτσίραυλα (ή τσιτσίραφα) ονομάζονται στο Πήλιο, στη Β. Εύβοια και στη Σκόπελο οι τρυφεροί βλαστοί ενός από τα δύο είδη θάμνων που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα και λέγονται σχίνα. Συγκεκριμένα, του είδους που ονομάζεται τερέβινθος (το άλλο είναι ο κοινός σχίνος). Ο τερέβινθος ονομάζεται κοκκορεβιθιά στην Κεφαλλονιά, κοκκορέτσι στην Αττική, τρεμιθιά στην Κύπρο και τσιτσιρεβιά στο Πήλιο. (Από το βιβλίο Τα χόρτα της Μυρσ. Λαμπράκη --από την εξαντλημένη έκδοση στην _Τροχαλία_).





_(Από το βιβλίο)​_


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2010)

Νέφτι!
*Pistacia terebinthus*, known commonly as *terebinth* and *turpentine tree*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pistacia_terebinthus


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2010)

Βιαστικά και προχείρως για τα ψάρια (όλα θέλουν την υπομονή τους και τα νήματά τους) — άλλη ώρα: 
_Striped mullet_ είναι ο κέφαλος.
Η κουτσομούρα είναι _red mullet_ και ειδικότερα *blunt-snouted mullet*.

_Στειράδια_ είναι, λένε, οι αρσενικοί κέφαλοι. Male striped mullets?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flathead_mullet
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κέφαλος_(ψάρι)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Νέφτι!
> *Pistacia terebinthus*, known commonly as *terebinth* and *turpentine tree*.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pistacia_terebinthus


Όταν σε απασχολεί πιο πολύ να αντιγράψεις και να σκανάρεις και να ανεβάσεις, καμιά φορά δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι αντέγραψες...  :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2010)

Έκανες λάθος; Δεν το είδα. Εγώ απλώς όταν ακούω «τερέβινθο», σκέφτομαι «νέφτι» — και ταίριαζε στην περίπτωση.

Οι _χοβιοί_ πρέπει να είναι _γοβιοί_, black goby:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobius_niger


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2010)

Ωραίο κείμενο στην Καθημερινή, με μπόλικες ορολογικές / μεταφραστικές προκλήσεις:

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathglobal_2_27/11/2005_1284846

Όπου το _διβάρι_ γίνεται _ιβάρι_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Έκανες λάθος; Δεν το είδα. Εγώ απλώς όταν ακούω «τερέβινθο», σκέφτομαι «νέφτι» — και ταίριαζε στην περίπτωση.


Απλώς δεν το σύνδεσα καν...


----------



## claire (Jul 30, 2010)

ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ -κατάλαβα πώς να ψάχνω, η ξανθιά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> *παραπούλια*. Ολόκληρο το νήμα έγινε για να πούμε ότι δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς είναι. Cauliflower sprouts / edible leaves / side shoots; Αν ξέρεις τι ακριβώς είναι στα ελληνικά, ίσως το βρούμε και στα αγγλικά.



Παραπούλια γιαχνί με χοιρινό (Συνταγή απο τον Όμορφο κόσμο του MEGA)

(Ένα παραπούλι λάιβ γύρω στο 0:55. Αυτό στην τιβί μού μοιάζει σαν μικρό wannabe λάχανο, όχι λαχανίδα.)


----------



## StellaP (Jul 30, 2010)

Οι λαχανίδες ή παραπούλια βλασταίνουν στον σκληρό και χοντρό κορμό του λάχανου αφού αυτό κοπεί.
Είναι πράσινα φύλλα πιο σκούρα από τα φύλλα του λάχανου ενώ μερικές φορές στον ίδιο κορμό βλασταίνουν και μικρά λάχανα (όχι τόσο μικρά όσο των Βρυξελλών). Είναι πολύ πιο νόστιμα από το ίδιο το λάχανο και ενώ μέχρι πριν από μερικά χρόνια στις λαϊκές αγορές οι μανάβηδες τα έδιναν τσάμπα, τώρα είναι πιο ακριβά από το λάχανο, δηλ.1 ευρώ το κιλό οι λαχανίδες και 30 λεπτά το κιλό το λάχανο. Η εξήγηση είναι ότι θέλουν ώρα για να μαζευτούν. Είναι επομένως παραβλάσταρα όπως ανέφερε ο Νίκελ στην αρχική του ανάρτηση.
Μαγειρεύονται σκέτα και σερβίρονται με λαδολέμονο, γιαχνί με ντομάτα ενώ πολύ συνηθισμένη συνταγή είναι τα φασόλια με λαχανίδες.
Η συνταγή του ΜΕΓΚΑ που συστήνει ο ΔΡ είναι καταπληκτική, την έχω μαγειρέψει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2010)

Μελετήστε τότε, σας παρακαλώ, το *collard greens* και το *cabbage sprouts*, να το τσακώσουμε πριν μας φύγει πάλι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2010)

Μήπως, λέω _μήπως_ λαχανίδα λέγεται το _παραπούλι μαζί με τα φύλλα_;







Εικόνα από τη γαλλική βίκη (chou cavalier), _Brassica oleracea viridis_. Το μικρό λάχανο μοιάζει με αυτό της συνταγής. Το γύρω γύρω μοιάζει με αυτό που έχω δει να πουλάνε στις λαϊκές για λαχανίδα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν είχε μικρό λάχανο στο κέντρο της.

Ακόμη, η αγγλική βίκη μας λέει ότι Collard greens are various loose-leafed cultivars of _Brassica oleracea_ (Acephala Group) και αυτοί εδώ (μετά τις διαφημίσεις ) μοιάζει να μην ξεχωρίζουν καν ανάμεσα σε collard greens και cabbage sprouts.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Όπου το _διβάρι_ γίνεται _ιβάρι_.


Εγώ ήξερα και διβάρι = βιβάρι (και το ΛΚΝ το ξέρει, βέβαια... :)).


----------



## StellaP (Jul 30, 2010)

Η φωτογραφία της γαλλικής βίκη μοιάζει με τις λαχανίδες/παραπούλια αλλά δεν είναι.
Αν όμως κόψουμε το λάχανο στη μέση τότε θα αρχίσουν να βλασταίνουν καινούρια φύλλα και μικρά λάχανα πάνω στον κορμό που έχει απομείνει και μάλιστα όσο τα κόβουμε τόσο βγαίνουν συνεχώς καινούρια.
Το collard greens μάλλον μοιάζει με σέσκουλο και τα cabbage sprouts μου φαίνονται σαν τα bean sprouts.


----------



## claire (Jul 31, 2010)

νικούλη,
για τα ψάρια που λέγαμε, βρήκα ένα γλωσσάρι στο www.greekdivers.com που τα έχει όλα! απλώς σας ενημερώνω και σας ευχαριστώ όλους και πάλι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2010)

Η Στέλλα έδωσε το σωστό ορισμό των παραπουλιών. 
Στην Αγγλική λέγονται spring greens. Μην αγχώνεστε, τα αναγνώρισε ειδικός στα χόρτα σε λονδρέζικο σουπερμάρκετ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 31, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Οι λαχανίδες ή παραπούλια βλασταίνουν στον σκληρό και χοντρό κορμό του λάχανου αφού αυτό κοπεί.
> Είναι πράσινα φύλλα πιο σκούρα από τα φύλλα του λάχανου ενώ μερικές φορές στον ίδιο κορμό βλασταίνουν και μικρά λάχανα (όχι τόσο μικρά όσο των Βρυξελλών).


Κι εγώ αυτό ακριβώς ξέρω από τη μαμά μου (έγκυρη πηγή).


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2010)

Ιδού και μια ικανοποιητική περιγραφή των *spring greens* από Wikipedia. Μας κάνει; Αν ναι, διαλέξτε φωτογραφία της προτίμησής σας από εδώ.

Spring greens are a cultivar of Brassica oleracea in the cultivar Acephala Group, similar to kale, in which the central leaves do not form a head or form only a very loose one. It is considered to be closer to wild cabbage than most other domesticated forms, and is grown primarily in northern Europe, where its tolerance of cold winters is valued for an early spring supply of edible leaves. The Cultivar Group Acephala also includes curly kale and collard greens, which are extremely similar genetically.

The term is also used more loosely to refer to thinnings and trimmed-off leaves of other types of Brassica, including turnip and swede leaves, surplus thinned out young cabbage plants and leaves from cauliflower and brussels sprouts.

In all cases, the leaves, being loose, are fully exposed to light, and so are dark green, coarse, often tough, and more strongly flavoured than many people prefer, but are also particularly rich in vitamin C, folic acid and dietary fibre, making them a very healthy food.​


----------



## efi (Aug 1, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τσιτσίραυλα (ή τσιτσίραφα) ονομάζονται στο Πήλιο, στη Β. Εύβοια και στη Σκόπελο οι τρυφεροί βλαστοί ενός από τα δύο είδη θάμνων που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα και λέγονται σχίνα. Συγκεκριμένα, του είδους που ονομάζεται τερέβινθος (το άλλο είναι ο κοινός σχίνος). Ο τερέβινθος ονομάζεται κοκκορεβιθιά στην Κεφαλλονιά, κοκκορέτσι στην Αττική, τρεμιθιά στην Κύπρο και τσιτσιρεβιά στο Πήλιο. (Από το βιβλίο Τα χόρτα της Μυρσ. Λαμπράκη --από την εξαντλημένη έκδοση στην _Τροχαλία_).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Τα τσιτσίραυλα είναι οι τρυφεροί (πιο τρυφεροί δε γίνεται) βλαστοί του θάμνου της αγριοφιστικιάς (η ήμερη γίνεται δέντρο και βγάζει τα αιγινίτικα φιστίκια) ζυμωμένοι με ξίδι και σκόρδο (τουρσί δηλαδή). Φαίνεται και από τη γεύση, η φιστικίλα είναι η κυρίαρχη γεύση. Μην τα πεις σχίνα (ή τίποτε άλλο) τουρσί, θα στεναχωρηθώ πολύ κι εγώ και, φαντάζομαι, και οι Βολιώτες, οι οποίοι άλλο πράμα έχουν στο μυαλό τους όταν μιλάνε για σχίνα.

Τα επιστημονικά δεν τα κατέχω, αλλά, παιδιά, ειλικρινά, καμία σχέση με ρεβιθιές και νέφτι. Πιο έντονη φιστικίλα μόνο στο (χλωρό) περίβλημα του αιγινίτικου φιστικιού έχω γευθεί.


----------



## efi (Aug 1, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Η φωτογραφία της γαλλικής βίκη μοιάζει με τις λαχανίδες/παραπούλια αλλά δεν είναι.
> Αν όμως κόψουμε το λάχανο στη μέση τότε θα αρχίσουν να βλασταίνουν καινούρια φύλλα και μικρά λάχανα πάνω στον κορμό που έχει απομείνει και μάλιστα όσο τα κόβουμε τόσο βγαίνουν συνεχώς καινούρια.



Έχει δίκιο η Στέλλα. Τα περισσότερα φυτά, μετά τη συγκομιδή, ''σποριάζουν''. Αν, λοιπόν, κόψεις το λάχανο (ή το κρεμμύδι, μαρούλι κτλ), φυσιολογικά θα αναπτύξει βλαστούς πιο σκληρούς, ακατάλληλους για βρώση (εξαρτάται από τα γούστα, βέβαια), οι οποίοι καταλήγουν στο ''άνθος'' του φυτού από το οποίο θα γονιμοποιηθούν οι σπόροι για την επόμενη σοδειά. Αυτά, στην περίπτωση των λάχανων, είναι τα ''παραπούλια'' (εξ ού και η παροιμία για το... timing.) Το θέμα με τα λάχανα (όπως και με τα μαρούλια κτλ) είναι ότι ο βλαστός περιβάλλεται από φύλλα, τα οποία, μάλιστα, όσο πιο εξωτερικά είναι, τόσο και πιο σκούρα, σκληρά και μυρωδικά. Αυτά τα φύλλα, (πριν γίνουν τόσο σκληρά ώστε να μην τρώγονται ούτε βρασμένα) είναι οι λαχανίδες. Η σύγχυση είναι εμφανής ακόμα και σε αγροτικές περιοχές, λόγω των σύγχρονων μεθόδων καλλιέργειας, οι οποίες δεν ενθαρρύνουν το ''σπόριασμα'' του φυτού. Οπότε, πολύ συχνά, λαχανίδες και παραπούλια είναι ένα και το αυτό. Κανονικά όμως, δεν είναι.

Όσο για το πώς τα λέμε όλα αυτά στα αγγλικά, τι να σας πω... Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, αλλά θα επανέλθω δριμύτερη!


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Βιαστικά και προχείρως για τα ψάρια (όλα θέλουν την υπομονή τους και τα νήματά τους) — άλλη ώρα:
> _Striped mullet_ είναι ο κέφαλος.
> Η κουτσομούρα είναι _red mullet_ και ειδικότερα *blunt-snouted mullet*.
> 
> ...


Εγώ πάντως τον κέφαλο (_Mugil cephalus_) τον βρίσκω *flathead grey mullet*.
To _*striped mullet*_ απ' όσο κατάλαβα είναι American English για τον κέφαλο.
Άλλες ελληνικές ονομασίες για τον κέφαλο: νιάκι, μπάφα – στειράδι.

Εντωμεταξύ _*striped red mullet*_ είναι το μπαρμπούνι (_Mullus surmuletus_).
Ενώ πράγματι σκέτο _*red mullet*_ είναι η κουτσομούρα (_Mullus barbatus_).


----------



## Pericles (May 9, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Άλλες ελληνικές ονομασίες για τον κέφαλο: νιάκι, μπάφα – στειράδι.



Τις προάλλες που λέγαμε για τις ονομασίες των πουλιών, σε κάτι αναζητήσεις πέτυχα κι αυτές τις λέξεις. Λοιπόν, έμαθα κάτι ενδιαφέρον: σημαίνουν το ίδιο ψάρι (δηλαδή το ιδιο είδος), αλλά *δεν είναι συνώνυμες*. Άτομα του ίδιου είδους, σε διαφορετική φάση της ανάπτυξής τους, ονομάζονται διαφορετικά. Κάπως όπως με τα λάχανα και τα παραπούλια. Πρέπει να είναι η περίπτωση "70 λέξεις για το χιόνι": τον ψαρά δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν είναι το ίδιο βιολογικό είδος, ή ακόμη και το ίδιο άτομο, αλλά αν π.χ. δίνει αβγοτάραχο ή όχι.
Χωρίς να παίρνω όρκο, πιθανόν να μην υπάρχει λέξη που να σημαίνει «_Μugil cephalus_ ανεξαρτήτως φύλου, ηλικίας, χρώματος ή θρησκεύματος». (Δεν είναι απίθανο: ούτε λέξη υπάρχει που να σημαίνει «κότα ή κόκορας» εν ταυτώ.)
Οπότε τίθεται ζήτημα αν αυτή η λογική ονοματοθεσίας έχει το αντίστοιχό της και σε άλλες γλώσσες.


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Τις προάλλες που λέγαμε για τις ονομασίες των πουλιών, σε κάτι αναζητήσεις πέτυχα κι αυτές τις λέξεις. Λοιπόν, έμαθα κάτι ενδιαφέρον: σημαίνουν το ίδιο ψάρι (δηλαδή το ιδιο είδος), αλλά *δεν είναι συνώνυμες*. Άτομα του ίδιου είδους, σε διαφορετική φάση της ανάπτυξής τους, ονομάζονται διαφορετικά. Κάπως όπως με τα λάχανα και τα παραπούλια. Πρέπει να είναι η περίπτωση "70 λέξεις για το χιόνι": τον ψαρά δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν είναι το ίδιο βιολογικό είδος, ή ακόμη και το ίδιο άτομο, αλλά αν π.χ. δίνει αβγοτάραχο ή όχι.
> Χωρίς να παίρνω όρκο, πιθανόν να μην υπάρχει λέξη που να σημαίνει «_Μugil cephalus_ ανεξαρτήτως φύλου, ηλικίας, χρώματος ή θρησκεύματος». (Δεν είναι απίθανο: ούτε λέξη υπάρχει που να σημαίνει «κότα ή κόκορας» εν ταυτώ.)
> Οπότε τίθεται ζήτημα αν αυτή η λογική ονοματοθεσίας έχει το αντίστοιχό της και σε άλλες γλώσσες.



Σαφώς και συμβαίνει, ευνόητα όσο μεγαλύτερη επαφή έχει ο άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος που έχει την ανάγκη να ξεχωρίσει τα ζώα ανάλογα με το τι τον ενδιαφέρει κυρίως, όπως ο μάστορας που ξεχωρίζει τα εργαλεία του. Αν ρωτήσουμε βοσκό πόσες ονομασίες έχει για τα ζωντανά, θα μας αραδιάσει κάμποσες. Παράδειγμα τυχαίο, σε ένα γλωσσάρι από το Μικρόβαλτο Κοζάνης:

βιτούλι (το): κατσίκι ενάμιση χρόνου
γαλάρια (τα): πρόβατα αναπαραγωγής
γίδα γκέσα (η): μαύρη (στο τρίχωμα) με κόκκινο στην κοιλιά και στα πόδια
......γκόρμπα: μαύρη
......ζαβουκέρατη: με ένα στραβό κέρατο και ένα κανονικό
......κανούτα: γκρίζα, σταχτιά
......κούλα: άσπρη
......μαρτζιλάτη: με "σκουλαρίκια" στο λαιμό
......μούσκρια: μαύρη με άσπρα στίγματα στη μούρη
......μπάλια: μαύρη με άσπρη τούφα στο κεφάλι
......μπάρτζα: μαύρη με κόκκινο στη μούρη
......πέστρα: μαύρη με άσπρο στην κοιλιά
......πισουκέρατη: με κέρατα γυριστά πίσω από τα αυτιά
......ρούσα: κόκκινη
......σιούτα: χωρίς κέρατα
......τραούσα: με μεγάλα κέρατα
......τσιούγκα: με ένα κέρατο σπασμένο
......τσιούπρα: με μικρά αυτιά
......φλόρα: άσπρη
......ψαριά: γκριζοκόκκινη
γιντσιάρκου (το): νεογέννητο
ζγούρι (το): δίχρονο αρνί
μανάρι (το): οικόσιτο αρνί
μπλιόρα (η): γίδα ή προβατίνα ενάμισι χρόνου
προβατίνα ασπρουνούρου (η): μαύρη (τρίχωμα) με άσπρη ουρά
..............γρίβα: γκρίζα
..............κάλεσα: άσπρη με μαύρα στίγματα στο κεφάλι
..............κουρνούτα: με κέρατα
..............κουτσίνου (ή κουάτσινη): άσπρη με κόκκινο στο κεφάλι
..............λάια: μαύρη
..............μπατσάρα: άσπρη με μαύρη μούρη
..............μπέλα: άσπρη
..............ρούντα: με πυκνό κατσαρό μαλλί και πλατιά ουρά
..............τσιούλα: με μικρά αυτιά
σιούτου (το): κριάρι ή γίδι χωρίς κέρατα
σιρκό (το): αρσενικό
σουγκάρια (τα): τα γεννημένα αρνιά στο τέλος της περιόδου
στιγνιάρου (η): αδύνατη, κοκαλιάρα
στριφάδι (το): γίδα ή προβατίνα με δύο γέννες


Στα αγγλικά, π.χ.:

Farm Animals and their Names
...
Sheep

Sheep are hardy, well covered animals, usually kept in the open all year round. They are not so intensively farmed as either pigs, poultry or cattle. The most important and the most profitable produce of British sheep is their lambs, wool is secondary.

*Ewe* - female sheep of breeding age, may be qualified as maiden ewes, not yet bred, or ewe lambs, up to one year.
*Cull Ewe* - finished ewes culled out for slaughter.
*Gimmer* - regional term for a young ewe that has not yet born a lamb.
*Hogget* - castrated male sheep usually 10 to 14 months old. Also used to describe an uncastrated male pig.
*Lambs* - young sheep still with its dam (mother) or up to five months of age. Qualified as ewe lamb or ram lamb.
*Cade lamb* - regional term for an orphan lamb.
*Fat Lambs* - finished ready for slaughter from approx four months old onwards.
*Store Lambs* - lambs not sold during the summer for slaughter may be kept for sale or feeding on as store lambs.
*Tegs* - regional term for fat lamb in second season.
*Mutton* - the meat of older sheep, including cull ewes.
*Ram* - entire male animal that has reached sexual maturity at around six months.
*Theaves* - another regional term for a young ewe up to first lambing.
*Tup* - male sheep, usually an entire breeding male ram.
*Shearling* - regional term for sheep up to first shearing.
*Wether* - male sheep castrated at an early age before secondary sexual characters have developed.

*Billy Goat* - male animal.
*Nanny Goat* - female animal.
*Kid* - youngster.

Όπως και για κάθε εξειδικευμένο λεξιλόγιο, δεν είναι όλα αυτά κοινά, τα ξέρουν όσοι τα χρειάζονται.
Μπίτισα με τα αιγοπρόβατα, σκυτάλη σε επόμενο ζωντανό.

Α, ναι, μια και είπες για αβγοτάραχο, Περικλή, στο Μεσολόγγι λένε λίγδες τις μικρές τσιπούρες.
Κι επειδή γράφεις για «ανεξαρτήτως φύλου», οι τσιπούρες μετά τον τρίτο χρόνο το αλλάζουν. :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2013)

daeman said:


> Α, ναι, μια και είπες για αβγοτάραχο, Περικλή, στο Μεσολόγγι λένε λίγδες τις μικρές τσιπούρες.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12382-%CE%BB%CE%AF%CE%B3%CE%B4%CE%B1-%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%B3%CE%B4%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%8D%CE%BB%CE%B1


----------



## Pericles (May 9, 2013)

Το είχα σκεφτεί κι αυτό με τα αιγοπρόβατα (ωραίο ζώο το αιγοπρόβατο), αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι ο βοσκός, όπως και ο άσχετος από τη βοσκική, έχουν και τις λέξεις «πρόβατο» / «γίδι» που σημαίνουν το είδος ανεξαρτήτως λοιπών χαρακτηριστικών. Για την κότα δεν έχουμε κάτι τέτοιο: ναι μεν κάποιος που «έχει κότες» μπορεί να έχει και κοκόρους μαζί, αλλά «δυο κότες» ή «τρεις κότες» ή «χίλιες κότες» είναι πάντα θηλυκές, ποτέ δεν είναι «κότες και/ή κοκόρια», δηλαδή «άτομα του είδους _Cota cota_ [ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται] ανεξαρτήτως φύλου».
Για τον κέφαλο έχουμε; Αυτό δεν το ξέρω.



daeman said:


> Κι επειδή γράφεις για «ανεξαρτήτως φύλου», οι τσιπούρες μετά τον τρίτο χρόνο το αλλάζουν. :laugh:



Καλά... Άντε βγάλε συμπέρασμα!


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2013)

Pericles said:


> ... το θέμα είναι ότι ο βοσκός, όπως και ο άσχετος από τη βοσκική, έχουν και τις λέξεις «πρόβατο» / «γίδι» που σημαίνουν το είδος ανεξαρτήτως λοιπών χαρακτηριστικών. Για την κότα δεν έχουμε κάτι τέτοιο:



Έχουμε άλλο, όμως.  Και πάω στοίχημα πως, αν ασχοληθούμε, θα βρούμε περισσότερα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2014)

...
Επειδή δεν βρήκα νήμα για το green με αυτή τη σημασία, και τούτο δω έχει και λάχανα :

*Not so green as you’re cabbage-looking*

*Q* _From Laurence Horn, USA_: On one of the Inspector Lewis episodes in the BBC/PBS Masterpiece Mystery series, Lewis tells Det. Sgt. Hathaway (who has just acknowledged copying a key notebook before returning it), “You’re not so green as you’re cabbage looking”. A new one on me (I had to rewind to make sure that’s what he said), but upon consulting Google I’ve learned that it’s “an old Yorkshire saying” that seems not to have made it across the pond. I’m sure you can trace its genealogy for us.

*A* This is a delightful folk saying. Like so many it’s sufficiently opaque to make the casual reader or viewer stop and blink. _Green_ here means naive and it’s usually a way for a person to declare he isn’t as easily fooled as another person might think. Lewis is saying that Hathaway has surprised him by his initiative, that he might seem to be untrained or unworldly but that he has actually been rather clever. It’s more complimentary than it sounds.

A splendid example is in a report of a case at Southwark County Court in London more than a century ago, recorded in authentic voices by the court shorthand reporter. It concerned a greengrocer who was being sued for lost wages by a man he had sacked for wanting to take an evening off:_Defendant_: He said “Tip me five and a kick I’ve earned and we’ll cry quits. I can’t stop ter-night, as I’ve got to meet the donah.” (Roars of laughter.) 
_His Honour_: Is that true? 
_Plaintiff_: No. When I’m agoin’ he says, “You can’t go now. You must clear the spuds orf ther front board.”
_His Honour_: And what did you say? 
_Plaintiff_: I said I knew ’ow many beans made 5 — (laughter) — and if I wor cabbage-looking I woren’t green. (Roars of laughter).
_Westminster Gazette_, 3 Nov. 1898. A _donah_ was a wife or girlfriend, via Polari from Italian _donna_, a woman; a _kick_ was sixpence, an imperfect rhyme between _kick_ and _six_; the _front board_ was probably the display area in front of the shop. The man won his case and got his wages.​
This is the first example in the recently revised entry for the phrase in the _Oxford English Dictionary_. The word play and the laughter show that the speaker’s audience knew the expression well. How long it had been in the spoken language is impossible to say. But there are hints, especially this earlier example from Australia:The moral which the splitter extracted from the experience was to the effect that a man is not necessarily green because he is cabbage looking.
_Southern Argus_ (Goulburn, NSW), 30 Sep. 1882. A _splitter_ was a man who sawed and split logs.​
A phrase so curious could hardly have been invented twice, so we must presume it was taken to Australia by emigrants at some earlier date still.

The phrase is still popular in Yorkshire and it’s often assumed it began there because it fits the pattern of other allusive local sayings like “well, I’ll go to the bottom of our stairs” (meaning the speaker is astonished) or “he’s all mouth and trousers” (a put-down to a pushy man). There’s no firm evidence for this, though.

It’s unknown in the US now but it appeared in a Pennsylvania newspaper in 1907 and a Texas one in 1910. We may guess that it was transplanted from its native soil by immigrants but failed to thrive. It is known from Canada from as early as 1919 and from Ireland in 1922 — James Joyce used it in _Ulysses_. It has long been popular in Ireland, so much so that it’s been suggested that it might be an English version of a Gaelic saying.

Today, it’s a deliberately old-fashioned usage that evokes aged relatives:You can see why householders are right to feel browned off about the Green Deal. We need to save more — not borrow more — and it is foolish to pretend otherwise. Or, as my Aberdonian grandmothers used to say when confronted with any childish attempt at deception: “We are not as green as we are cabbage-looking.”
_Daily Telegraph_, 26 Jan. 2013.
​OED entry for *green *(8.d.): _*to be not as green as one is cabbage-looking*_: to be less of a fool than might be assumed. 

There's more to them Yorkshire people than meets the eye.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2016)

Elsa said:


> Αυτό πρέπει να είναι η λαχανίδα που όπως λέει εδώ , είναι το _collard green_.


Βλέποντας *τούτο 'δώ* αναρωτήθηκα πώς θα λέγαμε το *kale *farming που αναφέρει.
_Κale _είναι λέει κάποια Brassica oleracea, άρα είναι τελικά _ένα _είδος ή _ομάδα _ειδών;
Από το, φερόμενο ως συνώνυμο του kale, _leaf cabbage_ μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για «πράσινα φυλλώδη λαχανικά»;
Απ' την άλλη, και το _collard green_ κάποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν ως υπερώνυμο — είναι ανάλογη περίπτωση;


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2016)

To Kale δεν το λέμε γενικως λαχανίδα; 
Είναι τροφή πολύ της μοδός, και καλλιεργείται στην Ελλάδα γιατί το έχω δει σε τσιπς κλπ ελληνικής παραγωγής στην Ελλάδα, άρα πως το λένε οι παραγωγοί του; 

ΥΓ Η επόμενη διατροφική μόδα έιναι amaranth, ελληνιστί βλήτα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα πιάσει στην Ελλάδα, γιατι τα τρώμε ήδη.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2016)

SBE said:


> To Kale δεν το λέμε γενικώς λαχανίδα;


Διάβασα στο παρόν νήμα για τη λαχανίδα, αλλ' ούτε άκρη έβγαλα ούτε φως είδα.
Άλλωστε όλα αυτά είναι εντελώς ξένα πράγματα για μένα, κι έτσι δεν έχω ιδέα για τι πράγμα μιλάμε.


----------



## Themis (May 20, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Διάβασα στο παρόν νήμα για τη λαχανίδα, αλλ' ούτε άκρη έβγαλα ούτε φως είδα.


Πώς λέμε μπέικον; Καμία σχέση.


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2016)

Υπάρχει όμως τηγανιτο kale, και μάλιστα ελληνικής παρασκευής, που κοστίζει όσο το μπέικον. 

ΥΓ Τώρα μου θυμήσατε μπίικον και θέλω να παω μια βόλτα από το Μπέικονουρ. :laugh::devil:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2019)

StellaP said:


> [Τα] παραπούλια [...] είναι πιο ακριβά από το λάχανο, δηλ. 1 ευρώ το κιλό [...] και 30 λεπτά το κιλό το λάχανο. Η εξήγηση είναι ότι θέλουν ώρα για να μαζευτούν.


Ίσως έτσι και να εξηγείται ο φοβερός συμφυρμός που άκουσα σήμερα: *Είσαι ακριβός στα λάχανα και φτηνός στα παραπούλια. *:)


----------

